# My New Laco Pilots Watch...Oohhh



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Laco Pilots watch review

I have just bought a Laco pilots watch direct from Laco in Germany and this is just a brief description of my experience which some potential buyers might find useful.

It is just a laymanâ€™s description so no fancy or technical speak.

The actual watch is the 42mm pilots watch Type A with the Miyota automatic movement.

I thought quite long and hard about this and also considered other pilots watches such as Archimede, Glycine etc. Some of these watches were quite a bit more expensive than the Laco and at this moment in time I didnâ€™t want to pay more than about Â£200, so I went for the Laco. It is possible to get the pilot watch with more expensive movements direct from Laco.

Price 198 euros. Including FedEx shipping. (Â£172.98 at the exchange rate on 12/11/10)

Watch Spec

42mm Type A with Japanese Miyota automatic movement

20mm lugs

12mm height

Matt finished stainless steel case with mineral crystal and display back

Waterproof to 5 ATM

Brown leather aviator strap

I ordered the watch direct from the Laco website on Friday evening, 12th November paying by credit card. I received confirmation immediately and an email from Laco on Tuesday 16th November to say that the watch had just been shipped via FedEx. The FedEx tracking was spot on and it took less than 20 hours from Laco shipping it at 1.30 in the afternoon (Tues) to me having it on my wrist on Wednesday before noon. Fantastic service.

I was a bit taken aback at the size of the watch, at 42mm it is by no means a XXL type watch but if youâ€™ve only ever had â€˜standardâ€™ type sizes, typically 36-38mm diameter, then this is a bit of a big un. Just think that the original ones were 55mm in diameter! Now thatâ€™s like having a dinner plate on your wrist.

Anyway, despite the initial shock of the size, it sits well on the wrist and doesnâ€™t appear overly huge, although it does sit high being 12mm.

Just a note about the packaging. The leatherette zipper case is most sumptuous and Laco also provide an additional brown leather aviator type strap, which is jolly decent. They have sold these watches in the past for similar money and NOT included the extra strap, so I really liked that.

They sell additional straps, including a black one, on their website and they retail at 30 Euros each (approx. Â£26). I couldnâ€™t help thinking that if they had done away with the fancy zipper case and the extra strap and used a cheaper shipping option they could have sliced about 50-60 Euros off the price.

But the case and extra strap are very nice and it does look great, perhaps as a special present for someone. (see photos)

I thought the overall watch, packaging and the speed of delivery, indeed the whole Laco buying experience was superb and I am really enjoying my new â€˜toyâ€™.

If you have been looking for a pilot watch and been interested in the Laco then I would thoroughly recommend that you consider buying direct from the company. The service and price was spot on. I canâ€™t recommend them enough. Iâ€™m chuffed to bits with my new Laco.


----------



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

Woah....dig the medals.....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Sehr gut mein freund !! I may well order one myself?

Mike


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

newwy said:


> Laco Pilots watch review
> 
> I have just bought a Laco pilots watch direct from Laco in Germany and this is just a brief description of my experience which some potential buyers might find useful.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Newwy. I know you did alot of research into finding the right Flieger for you. It looks very nice and good value!

wolfman


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice photos! I was looking to buy something like this myself.

Lovely looking watch and I will be bookmarking this thread for future reference.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the praise, yeah, its a nice watch. Well made up and the Laco guys were so quick and organised (well, would you expect anything less from the Germans..?! lol )

Yes, Wolfman I did quite a bit of poking around to find the right one for me. I know I could of gone for something a bit more 'fancy' but I also had to justify the outlay at this time of the year, so all in all I think I made the right choice. (still love those Archimede though!! :man_in_love: )

Ja,ja,,,,sehr gut...alles in ordnung Herr Obergruppenfuerher

Deutschland uber alles

Dave


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I always forget to put everything in and have to make a new reply (much to the annoyance of Mr Spalding)...

I thought getting the extra strap was kind of cool, but I suppose its all in the price. I think Lewis got one direct from Laco about a year ago and paid the same price but only got 1 strap, so pretty good really.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

another photo


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations - as I said at the time, for the price - what's not to like? :thumbsup:

Glad you're happy with it, wear it in good health.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Congratulations - as I said at the time, for the price - what's not to like? :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad you're happy with it, wear it in good health.


Cheers


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## sesshin (Nov 9, 2010)

Laco has the best crowns and lugs of any of the modern B-uhrs, imo


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

good choice i really like that,


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a very nice looking package and great value for money! I have great respect for the Miyota movement, I have one in my beater and it takes whatever I throw at it and have used it for quite a few years, despite that it keeps going faultlessly. Nice case too, it doesn't look like that crown will sever an artery, unlike some others I've had the misfortune to wear ! :shutup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

newwy said:


>


Hmmmmmm, a man with an Iron Cross and a model of an ME-109 buys a German watch...

I think we need to worry about you!!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great watch at a very reasonable price. It's a slippery slope from now I tell you.....


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

newwy said:


> I think Lewis got one direct from Laco about a year ago and paid the same price but only got 1 strap, so pretty good really.


That's right. I got the one that you haven't got on your watch, but after a year I decided I don't like it (the strap, not the watch) and replaced it with a Toshi. Absolutely love it now.

Congratulations on your Laco, it looks great. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine!

Mine came in a different box too:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

andytyc said:


> Great watch at a very reasonable price. It's a slippery slope from now I tell you.....


Lol, thanks. Well and truly on the slippery slope...


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > I think Lewis got one direct from Laco about a year ago and paid the same price but only got 1 strap, so pretty good really.
> ...


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Wear it in good health my friend. You must have an awesome collection by now :thumbup:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> Flycaster said:
> ...


----------

